# Recomendations for a backpack blower with vac attachment



## BACKWOODS (Sep 10, 2007)

Well another cheap blower has died, I use it mainly in the summer but have piles of leaves blow up in my drive by the garage doors. A brick wall on 2 sides keeps me from being able to blow them into the back yard natural area. 
Does anyone have experience with a Stihl backpack blower with a vacuum attachment?


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

Try this one:
http://www.stihlusa.com/blowers/SH86CE.html


----------



## GettingBy (Aug 19, 2010)

I could not get a parts list or factory service manual for Stihl, not for love or money. They don't like DIYers.


----------



## ROGERO (Nov 2, 2007)

I use echo, I love the back pack, tried Stihl trimers u have to take to a dealer for repairs.$$$$


----------



## Satman40 (Mar 14, 2011)

+ 1, did you hear the ECHO...:thumbsup:


----------

